# 1 more week and DONE!! Now, what about this week.... >:)



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

So I’m going back to driving trucks on 10/01, full time OTR (long haul). No more RS. Dawned on me that I don’t have to give one single wet turd about my ratings for this last week. 

Whatever shall I do? 

Accept all the horrible ratings just to see why they’re horrible and then tell them why their rating sucks at the end? 

If someone asks me to do something special, like a drive thru or gas station run with no stop listed and promises a tip (which I’m sure will be promised in the app later), should I demand cash up front and threaten a bad rating otherwise? 

When someone does promise a tip in the app, tell them “Well I really could use the cash and if you do it right here in the car, it’ll go through immediately” ..? 

When someone has a pin in a completely different spot from the pickup address and then they themselves are in a third mystery spot, do I offer to teach them how to use the app properly so future drivers don’t have to waste THEIR time finding them? 

Oh the possibilities are glorious. 

Or will my work ethic get the best of me and I’ll just run business as usual... 

What would you do?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I wouldn't burn my bridges....


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Drive a different car shuffle ten rides, cash out. Repeat until they catch on.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Uber's not a bridge it's the Titanic


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ringo said:


> Uber's not a bridge it's the Titanic


Only if you are an owner...


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

ABQuber said:


> So I'm going back to driving trucks on 10/01, full time OTR (long haul). No more RS. Dawned on me that I don't have to give one single wet turd about my ratings for this last week.
> 
> Whatever shall I do?
> 
> ...


I don't remember what I did on my last day of ride share driving, I do remember my last ride was a 3.2 surge and I made about $60 for a 20 minute drive...I asked Uber to setup my account for just ubereats deliveries.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Fart. Then watch them as they suffer.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

ABQuber said:


> Whatever shall I do?


Be grateful RS paid the bills until you could do full time OTR (long haul) again. Congrats! You never know, you may need RS in the future.

I can't wait to quit it but it'll be nice to know its there if I need it!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

ABQuber said:


> So I'm going back to driving trucks on 10/01, full time OTR (long haul). No more RS. Dawned on me that I don't have to give one single wet turd about my ratings for this last week.
> 
> Whatever shall I do?
> 
> ...


--------------------------
Run business as usual. Don't burn your bridges behind you. You never know what will happen and you have to come back.
Nothing you say is going to change them, anyway.
Best wishes on your new journeys.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

ABQuber said:


> So I'm going back to driving trucks on 10/01, full time OTR (long haul). No more RS. Dawned on me that I don't have to give one single wet turd about my ratings for this last week.
> 
> Whatever shall I do?
> 
> ...


don't do uber freight lol


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

If people were nice than business as usual. If you got a paxhole then unchain the beast!


----------



## Chibry (Oct 5, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> Run business as usual. Don't burn your bridges behind you. You never know what will happen and you have to come back.
> Nothing you say is going to change them, anyway.
> Best wishes on your new journeys.


I like your energy. I have so many resentments against these companies that I want revenge but its pointless. Takes energy from me and will never change anything. It's their loss I am a good driver, good car, speak English,know my city, high rating. They won't get me back until they compensate appropriately which is probably never. But their business is not sustainable. Drivers get disrespected from both some riders and from the company. Good drivers will leave, some will remain. Remaining will be more bad than good drivers. Bad drivers tend to get more complaints and low ratings and deactivation which leaves less drivers. Bad cycle. I wouldn't want to own their stock.

They want me to pay $17 for an inspection. Why should I pay? I have to pay more for itideshare nsurance on my car of like $250 a year. That's like 10 hours of work and I do this part time. Not worth it. I do advise everyone to get rideshare insurance because you can get majorally screwed amd potentially a life ruining experience if you get in an accident and hurt someone during the period Ubers insurance doesn't cover the driver. And if you're in one of the periods they cover you still have that what, $1,000 deductible? Not worth it. Their apps are practically designed for you to crash or hit someonem. The quick times you have to reply and hit buttons and crap. The underage pick upsm. Way too much risk for like $10 after expenses. See ya rideshare. Thanks for influencing me to take the high rode!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm kind of in this situation myself but am just stopping full time in about a week. I still have to do some rides -- just not very often.

I'm already enjoying the freedom a bit more. The other day I ejected a woman who wanted me to go to McDonalds for a stop. I'm declining and canceling at will now with little hesitation.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Well, my work ethic won out. No good stories in the last week. Last run was 16 miles, taking me near home and a $5 tip. Good way to go out.

Do halfway wish I had set that bridge on fire and toasted some marshmallows over the coals but eh, maybe next time.

Now, should I go watch my Uber video chronicling my journey and let a single tear roll down?


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

ABQuber said:


> So I'm going back to driving trucks on 10/01, full time OTR (long haul). No more RS. Dawned on me that I don't have to give one single wet turd about my ratings for this last week.
> 
> Whatever shall I do?
> 
> ...


Go sit in the parking lot of one of the better restaurants for orders such as PF Changs... you will get a nice big family order worth over $100 of good food within 10 minutes on a typical dinner evening... Pick it up.... then go home and ENJOY a great meal well deserved from being used and manipulated by this SLEAZY company!


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

Lol i quit Sep 3. Can relate. Finally didn't care about cancellations, acceptance, or ratings. Only accepted rides with 4.8+ pax - still got a few ill-mannered and/or demanding ones. Didn't reply to calls/texts - didn't feel bad to shuffle these pax. When asked 'busy today? I replied I'm finally able to quit - got another job. Usually got a tip and wish you well.'


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

This is it for me, selling my car this week so I can't get tempted.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> So I'm going back to driving trucks on 10/01, full time OTR (long haul). No more RS. Dawned on me that I don't have to give one single wet turd about my ratings for this last week.
> 
> Whatever shall I do?
> 
> ...


If they weren't hanging their toes over the curb waiting for you at the proper spot I would tell them they're a bad person and give them one star


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Galveston said:


> If they weren't hanging their toes over the curb waiting for you at the proper spot I would tell them they're a bad person and give them one star


don't sign up for uber freight , you know how these companies treat people


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> So I'm going back to driving trucks on 10/01, full time OTR (long haul). No more RS. Dawned on me that I don't have to give one single wet turd about my ratings for this last week.
> 
> Whatever shall I do?
> 
> ...


Demand a tip for every ride before it starts.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> don't sign up for uber freight , you know how these companies treat people


ya know, my fear with Uber Freight is solely that they will make getting paid way too easy, like it is now. I don't think Uber would have nearly as many drivers if people had to wait 2 weeks between checks. People would run out of gas lol.

If they have a similar setup for trucks, lord help the trucking industry. People will start taking loads for a quick payday and before they know it, it'll be all they do, complaining about the pay from coast to coast.

At least they are used to living in their vehicles and are much more comfortable than a Prius, I guess.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

ABQuber said:


> ya know, my fear with Uber Freight is solely that they will make getting paid way too easy, like it is now. I don't think Uber would have nearly as many drivers if people had to wait 2 weeks between checks. People would run out of gas lol.
> 
> If they have a similar setup for trucks, lord help the trucking industry. People will start taking loads for a quick payday and before they know it, it'll be all they do, complaining about the pay from coast to coast.
> 
> At least they are used to living in their vehicles and are much more comfortable than a Prius, I guess.


 you're exactly right they're going to hook people on the daily pay cash out and that will allow the company to have much more leverage into lowering pay and then it's going to be like rideshare where everyone is fighting each other for the lowest pay and it's going to be a race to the bottom I also have a fear that this is just hey let's pay the driver is good for now but then let's do haircuts every year like they do rideshare I can almost guarantee they'll do that


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> you're exactly right they're going to hook people on the daily pay cash out and that will allow the company to have much more leverage into lowering pay and then it's going to be like rideshare where everyone is fighting each other for the lowest pay and it's going to be a race to the bottom I also have a fear that this is just hey let's pay the driver is good for now but then let's do haircuts every year like they do rideshare I can almost guarantee they'll do that


I have no doubt they will find plenty of drivers who enjoy living on the road enough and making just enough to get by, to allow Uber to enjoy modest success but truly I don't think in the end they will do anything close to trucking as to what they did to taxis.

Since you need a CDL and your own truck to run freight, your average driver will only let the payout go so low before they simply pick up freight from somewhere else.This is only my hope though lol.

BUT, who knows. In 2008, I bet nobody in the taxi business was worried about Uber ?


----------

